# I really can't believe i'm pregnant



## Jodes2011

Hey ladies it feels so good being able to offically come and post on here. Just found out i'm pregnant i just hope this little one sticks. :hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## mtnprotracy

Congratulations :)!!!


----------



## Nrs2772

congrats!


----------



## Torontogal

Congratulations and welcome!  When are you due???


----------



## Bats11

Congratulations & a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Many congratulations!


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks lovely ladies :hugs: according to FF i'm due 6th September :thumbup:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Congrats. Welcome to the club! Lol


----------



## Mbababy

Yay Jodes!!! Congratulations!! So happy to see you here!! :happydance:


----------



## mnjhowell

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Mbababy said:


> Yay Jodes!!! Congratulations!! So happy to see you here!! :happydance:

i know about bloody time right? haha! Blimey your over half way through, how quick has that flown. How are you hunni? xxxx


----------



## SaucySac38

Doing a happy dance for you!


----------



## Sunshine12

Woohoo! Congratulations. Brilliant news. x


----------



## Mbababy

Jodes2011 said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> Yay Jodes!!! Congratulations!! So happy to see you here!! :happydance:
> 
> i know about bloody time right? haha! Blimey your over half way through, how quick has that flown. How are you hunni? xxxxClick to expand...

Yes! About time! So happy for you, hun!! :happydance:

Time definitely has flown by...all is well here! :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Congratulations!!! Wonderful news!'
I wish you all the best for a H&H 9 months..XOOXxoooXOOXOX:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Andypanda6570 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Congratulations!!! Wonderful news!'
> I wish you all the best for a H&H 9 months..XOOXxoooXOOXOX:hugs::hugs:

thanks :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jodes!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Sewergrrl said:


> Jodes!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

thanks hunni :hugs:x


----------



## Bumpi

congratulations :D xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Bumpi said:


> congratulations :D xx

thanks :hugs:xx


----------



## Conina

So good to see you over here Jodie!! Congrats again. When do you plan to tell the boys?


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> So good to see you over here Jodie!! Congrats again. When do you plan to tell the boys?

Thanks Conina :hugs: 

Well it might be as soon as the 12th January unless i can get a sitter for them :nope: x


----------



## sadie

Jodes!! So happy for you! i assume you have an exciting appt scheduled for the 12th? Just a week away! Hope the time flies for you!


----------



## Jodes2011

sadie said:


> Jodes!! So happy for you! i assume you have an exciting appt scheduled for the 12th? Just a week away! Hope the time flies for you!

i do indeed Sadie its my first scan :happydance: :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## happytobe

I have been TTC for two yrs now. 2 yrs ago i was diagnosed with PCOS and my right tube was blocked. And to top it all off im 36. so i just knew it was gonna be impossible. my doctor ended up retiring and i did not want to go through all this over again with a new doc. luckily he referred me to a good doc.....he put me on metfromin and clomid. after 3 cycles of that no baby. so he said the next step is iui with clomid. and im happy to say it worked on the first try. i just found out today im preggers and i cant believe it. so all u ladies out there who think theres no hope.....trust me there is cuz im living proof.........:happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Me too, Dr told me almost no chance naturally and here I am bfp the month before I started IUI. Just hoping it sticks!!! 
Nice to see a few people from ttc over 35 here and doing well, (hi Jodes:thumbup:)


----------

